# Current Litter



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Here is the parents of the newest litter, which is currently 4 days old.
Barley


















Here is proud mama, Moo


















Here is the litter, these are the females! 


















Here is the males..!


















These are pictures of all the dark pups together 



























And here is the lighter colored pups! 



























And also here is Junebug, the mother of Jazz 









And here is little Jazz <3 she needs an attitude adjustment though!



























So, what color do you think Jazz is? Also what do you think pups colors are going to be? Thanks if you can help.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

It looks to me light the pups are going to be agouti and black selves. In my experience, most PEWs carry agouti under that white. If the albino one is A/a under the white and and if it doesn't carry the spotting gene all the babies will be selves. I'm only guessing that's what the albino one is because I'm expecti agouti and black selves and my pups look the same, and because that's what I've always had under my albinos. (Yours may be different though)


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks what do u think Jazz is?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm probably not the best person to ask about variety types. I know some but not all of them and with your Jazz I'm really not sure, there are too many brown/beige ish colors for me to know them all. I onlyknow what I have experience with.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I was thinking maybe Coffee


----------

